# Contoured Smokey Eye



## Tahti (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is a tutorial for an eyeshadow look I do quite often - it's all about a smoky eye that's exaggerating the natural contours of your eye. You can make it colourful if you like, just swap the greys for purple, blue, et cetera.





Finish by using your best perfect-skin foundation combination - I used MAC Prep & Prime with SPF50, Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation, MAC Studio Fix Powder, MAC Strobe Cream, and MAC Fix+. Keep the blush pale and concentrate more on contour then on colour - I used MAC Well Dressed and Strada. Finish with a pink-nude lip, so it's not really nude, but has a blush to it - I used MAC Please Me, which is a really pigmented matte lipstick. Lovely!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this! Saw it on your blog  - I follow you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow that sounds stalkerish haha..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love that color on you. Im always scared of wearing dark colors cuz I think that it looks like someone punched me in the face.  But im def going to try this tut!


----------



## Miss Lore (May 7, 2010)

love it


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 7, 2010)

Love it, this is exactly how I do smokey eyes as well.


----------



## mizvolta (May 15, 2010)

Saw this on your website -amazing!


----------



## Mermaid77 (May 29, 2010)

cool!!


----------



## kerasaki (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a great look! And I was looking for a lipstick like that, I'm going to get this one.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## User38 (Jul 4, 2010)

Very cool look!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Jul 8, 2010)

oooh, I feel like this is something you'd see in the film 'equilibrium.' sexy!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

this really suits you!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very dramatic and sexy


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

like all your tutorials... just so gorgeous and well done....i wonder when the Tahti book of makeup looks will be coming out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

looks like twilight saga...love it...especialy the lips...


----------

